# oil overfill, Farmtrac 300 DTC



## bnmng

Hi. I have a "friend" who borrowed my 300DTC, decided it was low on oil for some reason, and filled it to about twice what it should be. He only ran it for an hour or so after that. He's coming over so we can drain it to its proper level. If it seems fine after that, should I still be worried about something?
Thanks,
Ben


----------



## ErnieS

Motor oil or hydraulic? If there are no "symptoms, I wouldn't worry.
If we're talking motor oil, I'd check for leaking seals, oil weeping from rear seal (check clutch and bell housing for drips)
Check the air filter as well


----------



## bnmng

It was the motor oil. 

Thank you,
Ben


----------

